# Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten



## lawima (9. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,
erst dachte ich, ich sehe wohl nicht richtig; aber seit einigen Tagen haben wir einen seltenen Gast in unserem südpfälzischen Garten: eine __ Gottesanbeterin.

Anbei ein paar Fotos, die ich heute nachmittag "geschossen" habe.

Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## Dodi (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

Hallo Willi,

wow, so eine habe ich "in Natura" noch nie gesehen. 

Danke für die Fotos von dem seltenen Gast!


----------



## Kolja (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

Hallo Willi,

wie schön. Auf dem mittleren Foto sieht sie richtig gefährlich aus.


----------



## katja (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

 

ich glaub ich hätt mich nicht so nah ran getraut...... 

am ende wär die noch auf mich gehüpft!! :shock


----------



## axel (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

Hallo Willi ! 

Sehr schöne Fotos ! 
Danke das Du uns Deine Gottesanbeterin vorgestellt hast ! 

Lg
axel


----------



## chromis (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

Sehr schön, die Klimaerwärmung macht sich bemerkbar 

bei uns in Deutschland habe ich bisher erst eine Gottesanbeterin gesehen, im Markgräflerland südlich von Freiburg. Und das ohne Kamera


----------



## Elfriede (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

Hallo Willi, 

sehr schöne Fotos!

Bei mir sind Gottesanbeterinnen keine Seltenheit, sie kommen auch gerne ins Haus. Das Exemplar auf dem Foto scheint sich für meinen Router zu interessieren.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Dr.J (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

Tolle Fotos. 

Bin begeistert.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

Hallo zusammen!


Die fresen doch ihre Männchen ?

  Ich bin wech!

.


----------



## lawima (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Willi,
> 
> wie schön. Auf dem mittleren Foto sieht sie richtig gefährlich aus.



*die *war vielleicht mal fotogen! Sobald ich mit der Camera nah dran bin, hat sie toll still gehalten für's Fotografieren; sobald ich etwas weiter weg bin, ist sie weiter getippelt, bis ich wieder von nah fotografiert habe. War echt ein schönes Erlebnis.
Bin mal gespannt, ob sie noch längere Zeit bei uns bleibt; meine Frau hatte sie schon letzte Woche kurz in unserem Garten gesehen.
Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

 Tolles Tierchen, tolles Foto!

Wie gross ist sie ungefähr? Ich kenne Sie nur Terrarien in riesig  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

Das find ich ja mal sehr interessant! Überleben denn Gottesanbeterinen den Winter bei uns?


----------



## lawima (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Tolles Tierchen, tolles Foto!
> 
> Wie gross ist sie ungefähr? Ich kenne Sie nur Terrarien in riesig
> 
> ...




ca. 10 - 12 cm lang und hat ein echt tolles "sattes" Grün; bin irre gespannt, ob sie bei uns Dauergast wird.

mfg Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Gottesanbeterin in unserem Garten*

Hi,

Mantis mantis sieht doch wesentlich attraktiver aus als der Rest ihrer großen Verwandtschaft. (Schaben)  Die Klimaerwärmung sorgt nur dafür das sie sich wieder weiter nach Norden in ihre ehemaligen Lebensräume ausbreiten können, nachdem sie im Mittelalter nach einer akuten Klimaabkühlung nur in Süddeutschland überlebten (Kaiserstuhl, Breisgau) und im restlichen Deutschland "ausstarben" (sie kamen damals nachweislich bis an die Elbe vor). Stammen ursprünglich aus dem Mittelmeerraum

MfG Frank


----------

